# Folding Workbench Having Internal Tool Storage



## Yannarella (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi all. Just looking for some feed-back on this invention of mine. I have been using it on the job for a few years now with great success... Wondering if anyone else thinks it would be useful. 

See the video of how it works here:
http://youtu.be/zzzxMshGG7g 

Pat Pending. 14/051,726


----------



## mikeshawjr (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool design doesnt seem like a very sturdy work surface and if its not a sturdy work surface then might as well just have a roller. Just my 2 cents. Awesome to come up with though.


----------



## Yannarella (Oct 31, 2013)

Actually supports 140 lbs easily I sit on it quite often.


----------



## mikeshawjr (Jul 25, 2013)

Well then I really like. The way the video made it look you couldn't do that.


----------



## Yannarella (Oct 31, 2013)

More Pics.


----------



## Yannarella (Oct 31, 2013)

More pics.


----------

